# Diet for ibs a Help?!



## Evening.coffee (Jul 15, 2015)

I have literally no idea what to eat anymore! one night I are like I normally would and felt so sick and had to rush to the bathroom it was awful and since then I have lost 2 stone due to this. I'm now just under 7 stone. The doctors haven't said its ibs but I'm 90% sure it is. I've been given domperidone as I have a fear of being sick and nothing seems to agree with me. I get diarrhoea more than being constipated. I'm 19 and struggling to find good that will be safe! Anyone have any tips? I'm starting to give up ;(


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Have you tried the fodmap diet?
Hang in there. I too lost lots of weight and was well below 7 stone. Now just under as beginning to put it back on.

Good luck


----------



## Evening.coffee (Jul 15, 2015)

That's what I'm trying to do now.. Also going gluten free but it seems that everywhere I look some say it's safe and some say it's not. Like apples and eggs, I read they're okay to eat and then read they're a trigger food. I'm just getting really frustrated with not knowing what I can eat. I've tried look for a 7 day food plan but can't seem to find one. 
Thank you for replying


----------



## reallifenutrition (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi, it can be very confusing knowing what to eat, and sometimes the more you read the more confused you get! A dietitian specialising in gut help can help assess your diet and symptoms and offer the best dietary interventions such as the Low FODMAP diet. A personalised plan is best as what is a trigger for some people (apples) but not be a trigger for you! Once you understand your own triggers you will gain confidence in eating again. Good luck!


----------

